# Bottle Tree



## cpackjr (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been reading about Southern Bottle Trees and decided to try one with bottles I have found dating from the 30's through 50's. My wife was dubious but really likes the result. I'll probally keep adding and switching bottles around untill it really gets atrocious if I'm not careful. The post is from our farm and dates from the 50's; it still has old nails and pieces of barb wire. So, what do you think; unique folk art or trashy looking junk.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 21, 2009)

Makes me miss my BB gun.. heeheee[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 21, 2009)

COOL LOOKING RESULT! AT THE FIRST OF THE RAY CHARLSE MOVIE STARRING JAMIE FOXX ,A LITTLE RAY SEES A BOTTLE TREE AND IT IS ONE OF THE FEW SIGHT MEMORIES HE HAD BEFORE GOING BLIND. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is a bottle tree for ya [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2009)

I was thinking of making one of these []


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2009)

DANG RICK THAT IS A PERTY BOTTLE TREE!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2009)

Saw a guy with an antique shop near Mt. Washington (NH) a few weeks ago who had some noteable bottle trees going out front.  They were junk to cheap bottles, good color though.  Any of you NE'ers know the guy?  He had some pontiled umbrellas for sale cheap.

 PD


----------

